# my own breeded diadem snake



## Poema86 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all!

this morning i receved my own snake young (dont know the word of own breeded pet's.. :roll: ) it was hatched in my practic school in a dry breedcase with very bad conditions. only one survived (next year i build my own breedcase :wink: ) accually i'm glad this is the only one couse if the others survived they would be very weak i guess..

he has not eaten yet but i think i can let him soon.

its a fast defensive fellow :twisted:

here a sneak previeuw!


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 22, 2007)

oh yeah and his/her mother ofcourse :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 22, 2007)

Great snakes. I hope he/she eats well.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanx i hope that too! :lol:


----------

